# Boot Freebsd with PF from a flash card



## unix_united (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi there,

since I am new to this Forum, first of all Hi to everyone and already tx for your support upfront .

Now to my main pain in the.....I have a PF /Freebsd 6.1 running on my desktop, what I want to do next is to install it on a Flash and disable all unnecessary ports/services.

I want to use it in our Office as our Edge Firewall and therfore want to throw our "old" pix 515 but use the Hardware of it (motherboard  NICs and memory/flash)

any idea how I can achieve it

regards


----------



## vivek (Jul 15, 2009)

You need pfsense http://www.pfsense.com/


----------

